# Glass's Guide Car Valuation for FREE



## 107180 (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi

Just thought I would share this with you all.

You know when you go into a garage and want to p/ex your car with one you like on the forecourt and the salesman goes off to look up your cars value against the car you are interested - well he is looking at Glass's Guide - the car salesmans Bible. If you want to know your cars p/ex value without subscribing or paying a one off fee of £2.95 go to this free link I've found. Sorry just cars not motorhomes!!

http://www.vauxhall.co.uk/vx/finance/valueyourcar.do

I hope you find it interesting and of help.

regards

ShaldonBoyz


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

i thougjt they used cap guides. car auction price guide


----------



## teckie (Feb 25, 2007)

Just followed the link...and it's £3.50 for a valuation !!!

Teckie


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Brilliant! I can now see the dealer I'm talking to is taking Average Value when the car is Excellent - some room to play with there! Thanks.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

teckie said:


> Just followed the link...and it's £3.50 for a valuation !!!
> 
> Teckie


You must have pressed the wrong buttons?? (Try 'continue')


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Tried it just out of curiosity, but my poor old Rover isn't even listed in the trim levels.....


----------



## hoteldave (Jul 26, 2008)

*Glass's Guide Free Check.*

Hi,
Thanks for that, it worked for me Free of Charge.
Dave


----------

